# diagonal pliers = πλαγιοκόφτης



## nickel (Nov 25, 2010)

*Diagonal pliers* (or *wire cutters* or *diagonal cutting pliers*) are pliers intended for the cutting of wire (they are generally not used to grab or turn anything). They are sometimes called *side cutting pliers* or *side cutters*, although these terms are shared by other pliers designs, such as *lineman's pliers*, and may lead to confusion. The plane defined by the cutting edges of the jaws intersects the joint rivet at an angle or "on a diagonal", hence the name. Instead of using a shearing action as with scissors, they cut by indenting and wedging the wire apart. The jaw edges are ground to a symmetrical "V" shape; thus the two jaws can be visualized to form the letter "X", as seen end-on when fully occluded. The pliers are made of tempered steel and inductive heating and quenching are often used to selectively harden the jaws.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diagonal_pliers

Η εικόνα (από τη Wikipedia) είχε λεζάντα _side cutters_, οπότε καλή μού φαίνεται η αντιστοιχία. Αν και υπάρχει και _κόφτης συρμάτων_.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 25, 2010)

Γειά σου Nickel μάστορα! (και όχι μαστοράντζα, ή άντε, αν ναι, τότε με την καλή έννοια, του μεγάλος μάστορας! )

Ο πατήρ μου, πάντως, που ήταν ηλεκτρολόγος (τώρα έχει πάρει σύνταξη) πάντα τα έλεγε "κοφτάκια", με αγάπη. Έχει αμέτρητα στα εργαλεία του, που τα φυλάει ακόμα με αγάπη (edit: συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχω βάλει 2 φορές τη λέξη αγάπη σε ένα νήμα για εργαλεία. Αλλά έτσι είναι. Αν αγαπάς τη δουλειά σου, τα εργαλεία είναι σαν τα παιδιά σου) Οπότε, ναι, ο κόφτης, το κοφτάκι, στην καθομιλουμένη των ηλεκτρολόγων. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2010)

Ε, αφού βρήκα κοινό, πάρτε και:

*needle-nose pliers* = μυτοτσίμπιδο

*Needle-nose pliers* (also known as *long-nose pliers*, *pinch-nose pliers*, or *snipe-nose pliers*) are both cutting and gripping pliers used by electricians and other tradesmen to bend, re-position and cut wire. Their namesake long gripping nose provides excellent control and reach for fine work in small or crowded electrical enclosures, while cutting edges nearer the pliers' joint provide "one-tool" convenience. Given their long shape, they are useful for reaching into cavities where cables (or other materials) have become stuck or unreachable to fingers or other means.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needle_nose_pliers


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2010)

Επιβεβαιώνω, λόγω συχνού συγχρωτισμού με ηλεκτρολόγους τελευταία. 
Όπως τα λέει η Oliver_twisted: κόφτης και κοφτάκι εις την μαστορικήν. 
Και για το μυτοτσίμπιδο.

@Oliver_twisted: Μ' αρέσει πολύ όταν βρίσκω παλιούς μάστορες και πάντα το φέρνουν από δω, το στρίβουν από κει (κι εγώ τσιμπάω σαν τρελός, γιατί ξέρω απ' τον πατέρα μου, τον μαστρο-Γιάννη) και καταλήγουμε να μου διηγούνται τους άθλους τους στη δουλειά και να με πηγαίνουν στο υπόγειο, στην αποθήκη ή όπου αλλού τους άφησε η κυρά να τα φυλάξουν, να μου δείχνουν τα εργαλεία και καμιά κατασκευή που κράτησαν για ενθύμιο. Εκείνη η αγάπη που ξεχειλίζει στη μέχρι πρότινος βραχνή φωνή τους και η σπιρτάδα που λάμπει στο βλέμμα τους τότε - μέχρι πριν από λίγο θολωμένο από την απραξία και το χαζοκούτι - δεν περιγράφεται. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2010)

Πολύγλωσσος εικονογραφημένος πενσοκατάλογος της εταιρείας Knipex. Κάποια αρχικά Π λείπουν από τα ελληνικά και δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά ότι οι ελληνικοί όροι είναι 100% σωστοί. Έψαχνα, για παράδειγμα, πώς λέγεται το πλαγιοτσίμπιδο στα αγγλικά, αλλά ούτε στα ελληνικά δεν το βρήκα... :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2010)

Χρήσιμο, Δρ7χ!

Το πλαγιοτσίμπιδο, αν το βρούμε στα ελληνικά, μάλλον *λαγιοτσίμπιδο θα το λένε αυτοί, όπως λένε *ένσα λακά το παπαγαλάκι. ;)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 25, 2010)

daeman said:


> Εκείνη η αγάπη που ξεχειλίζει στη μέχρι πρότινος βραχνή φωνή τους και η σπιρτάδα που λάμπει στο βλέμμα τους τότε - μέχρι πριν από λίγο θολωμένο από την απραξία και το χαζοκούτι - δεν περιγράφεται. :)



Ακριβώς, Δαεμάνε!! :) Τα χαιρετίσματά μου στον μαστρο-Γιάννη σου!


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2010)

Σε κείνη τη σελίδα με το λακά, το _φωσφατωμένη_ είναι κάτι κακό που καλύτερα να μη σου συμβεί, ή είναι μεταγραμματισμός του _phosphated_; Και τι είναι το _phosphated_ όταν το παθαίνει τσιμπίδα;


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2010)

Αυτή εδώ η διαδικασία είναι, το phosphate conversion coating, για προστασία από τη διάβρωση. 

Κακό είναι να συμβεί σε άνθρωπο· δεν τη βγάζει καθαρή. Και τα εργαλεία που την έχουν υποστεί, δεν τα βάζουμε ποτέ μα ποτέ στο στόμα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2013)

curved long-nose pliers = κυρτό μυτοτσίμπιδο

telephone pliers = μυτοτσιμπίδα


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2013)

combination pliers = πένσα

locking pliers = πένσα γκριπ, σκύλα

long-nose locking pliers = πένσα γκριπ με μυτερές σιαγόνες, δαγκάνα

round-jaw locking pliers = πένσα γκριπ με στρογγυλές σιαγόνες

chain grip pliers = πένσα γκριπ καδένας

box-joint water pump pliers = γκαζοτανάλια


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2013)

circlip pliers = τανάλια ασφαλειών, τσιμπίδι ασφαλειών, πένσα ασφαλιστικών δακτυλίων

pop rivet pliers = πένσα τυφλών πριτσινιών

pop rivet nut pliers = τανάλια τυφλών παξιμαδιών / περικοχλίων


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 22, 2013)

Με αφορμή μια ερώτηση στο proz, προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη με το crimping και τα σχετικά εργαλεία: 
Ψάχνοντας για crimping tools, βλέπω τέτοια εργαλεία

που μοιάζουν με _απογυμνωτές καλωδίων_. Αυτό που περίμενα να βρω είναι κάτι σαν τους πριτσιναδόρους

που μάλλον είναι οι pop rivet pliers που λέει ο Ζαζ παραπάνω. Πώς λέμε στα Ελληνικά το crimping tool και τι διαφορά έχει από το cable stripper;


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2013)

...
Δες τα ευρήματα για *πρέσες* καλωδίων / ακροδεκτών / βυσμάτων / ελαστικών σωλήνων, π.χ. εκεί. Η διαφορά είναι ότι η πρέσα δεν απογυμνώνει τα καλώδια, αλλά τα πιέζει ώστε να τα προσαρμόσει στον κατάλληλο ακροδέκτη / βύσμα. Η κατάσταση _περιπλέκεται_ επειδή πολλές πρέσες διαθέτουν και απογυμνωτή, και τούμπαλιν. Παρέμπ, στην πιάτσα ο απογυμνωτής λέγεται και _γδάρτης καλωδίων_. Και για strippers χωρίς προσδιορισμό, εκεί στο στριπτιζάδικο. Α ναι, ξέχασα, οι πραγματικοί άντρες το κάνουν ακόμα με τα δόντια, και το stripping και το crimping.  




    

1. Electrical wire stripping and terminal crimping pliers
2. Crimptool for N, R-SMA, TNC connectors for RG174, RG58 and HDF/LMR200
3. Heavy duty crimping pliers with interchangeable RJ heads
4. Hand crimp tool
5. Hand crimp tool for insulated terminals and non-insulated terminals; also has a wire cutter and stripper and screw cutters
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pliers#Gallery


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 22, 2013)

Πρέσα λοιπόν! Ευχαριστώ Δαεμάνε!


----------

